# FRP under the Hood



## retire09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Type I kitchen hood installed with FRP on the wall under the hood behind the appliances. The wall under the FRP is 5/8s type X rock over metal framing.

This is a nonprofit organization and I don't want to impose any unreasonable expense.

Is this an acceptable installation?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2012)

No

FRP is combustible


----------



## steveray (Feb 23, 2012)

Usually stainless is what we see here....I would agree with MT.....but no code section at this time....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 23, 2012)

What about IFC section 806


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 23, 2012)

You need to have 18" clearance to combustibles or a noncombustible, nonabsorbent, cleanable surface. If the hood is listed as a zero clearance (to combustibles) hood you could use section 105.2 of the IMC to allow it.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2012)

FRP is not an appropriate finish for an area where food is prepared.

  You might want to call your local health department for guidance.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 23, 2012)

As brudgers noted, it is not simply an IBC code issue.  FRP is not permitted for that location in our jurisdiction by our department, the state fire marshall's office, and the county health department.

bon chance!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 23, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> FRP is not an appropriate finish for an area where food is prepared.  You might want to call your local health department for guidance.


Why would it not be if it is listed and labeled for food preparation facilities?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 23, 2012)

This link might be helpful, specifically page 22, the Finish Schedule Summary recommendations for various areas of the establishment.

http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/eh/food/license/prconreq.pdf


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Why would it not be if it is listed and labeled for food preparation facilities?


  The problem with acronyms is that one person's FRP is not another person's FRP.  I envisioned a proposal to use Fire Retardant Plywood as a finish.

  I guess it's because I have seen dumber things proposed.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 23, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> The problem with acronyms is that one person's FRP is not another person's FRP.  I envisioned a proposal to use Fire Retardant Plywood as a finish.
> 
> I guess it's because I have seen dumber things proposed.


That was my first thought, then I started thinking Fiberglass Reinforced Panels


----------



## GCtony (Feb 28, 2012)

So...is FRP (Fiberglass reinforced panels) an approved material?  MTlogcabin said FRP is combustible but I'm not sure if he was thinking the plywood flavor.

The stuff doesn't burn well at all but I've only ever seen stainless and a long time ago, ceramic tile below a hood.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

SECTION 3 - Hazard Identification

Fire hazard: Fiberglass-reinforced acrylic sheets are combustible. Fire precautions similar to those appropriate for wood-based products should be observed. Use the following extinguishing media: water spray, dry chemical or carbon dioxide. Fire-fighters must wear appropriate self-contained breathing apparatus and full protective gear.

Fabrication hazard: Dust generated during cutting and fabricating can be hazardous. Wear a protective mask to avoid inhaling the dust.

Dust may be irritating to the eyes. Wear eye protection. If irritation develops, flush eyes with water. Get medical attention if irritation persists. Dust may be irritating to the skin. Wash dust from exposed skin using mild soap and cool water. Wash protective clothing separately.

Over-heating reinforced acrylic materials can produce fumes. Use exhaust ventilation during fabrication if necessary. If nausea, headache or dizziness occurs, move to fresh air.


----------



## permitguy (Feb 28, 2012)

507.9 Clearances for Type I hood. A Type I hood shall be installed with a clearance to combustibles of not less than 18 inches (457 mm).

Exception: Clearance shall not be required from gypsum wallboard or 1/2-inch (12.7 mm) or thicker cementitious wallboard attached to noncombustible structures provided that a smooth, cleanable, nonabsorbent and *noncombustible* material is installed between the hood and the gypsum or cementitious wallboard over an area extending not less than 18 inches (457 mm) in all directions from the hood.

I have a hard time believing any FRP product is going to be classified as noncombustible.  Here's a spec sheet for one brand:  http://www.panolam.com/frp/FRP/PDF/FRP_wall.pdf


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> I have a hard time believing any FRP product is going to be classified as noncombustible.


:agree It is probably “not likely” for any brand of FRP to be considered non-combustible even if they have fire resistant additives. They still would most likely be considered combustible, and I would not allow them closer than 18” unless they could get an ES report.


----------



## GCtony (Feb 28, 2012)

So I went back to the shop, took a piece of FPR and held a lighter to it. Once it got going...It burns big time with this pleasant smelling thick black smoke.

Thanks guys!


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

GCtony said:
			
		

> So I went back to the shop, took a piece of FPR and held a lighter to it. Once it got going...It burns big time with this pleasant smelling thick black smoke.Thanks guys!


LMAO "If nausea, headache or dizziness occurs, move to fresh air."


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2012)

Noncombustible materials are those materials which are not capable of burning or igniting.

FRP like Gypboard are not Noncombustible materials

The plastic and backing of FRP panels burn


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2012)

GCtony said:
			
		

> So...is FRP (Fiberglass reinforced panels) an approved material? MTlogcabin said FRP is combustible but I'm not sure if he was thinking the plywood flavor.The stuff doesn't burn well at all but I've only ever seen stainless and a long time ago, ceramic tile below a hood.


IMC definition of Non-combustible

NONCOMBUSTIBLE MATERIALS. Materials that, when tested in accordance with ASTM E 136, have at least three of four specimens tested meeting all of the following criteria:

1. The recorded temperature of the surface and interior thermocouples shall not at any time during the test rise more than 54ºF (30ºC) above the furnace temperature at the beginning of the test.

2. There shall not be flaming from the specimen after the first 30 seconds.

3. If the weight loss of the specimen during testing exceeds 50 percent, the recorded temperature of the surface and interior thermocouples shall not at any time during the test rise above the furnace air temperature at the beginning of the test, and there shall not be flaming of the specimen.

Fiberglass Reinforced Panel manufacture will have to provide documentation that they have met the definition.

They can't


----------



## fireguy (Feb 28, 2012)

Meets ASTM E84 for surface burning, what ever that means.

"panels will not be adversely affected in temperatures ranging from -40°F to 150°F.  Uses beyond this range should be pre-approved by the manufacturer"

Last time I was asked about FRP, I said it would turn shades of brown/black due to the heat. And the stuff would be eroded if a stainless steel pad was used to remove the grease buildup. And the only time I priced S/S and FRP, the cost was similar.  That was several years ago.

I have called the building department, and was told FRP was OK and the Health Depart said it met their standards.  At least in Oregon.


----------

